# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Malwarebytes Labs раскрывают новый метод атаки на пользователей Mac OS

## olejah

Фрагмент вредоносного кода, предназначенный для выведения устройств на Mac OS из строя, доставляется теперь с помощью вредоносных программ. Злоумышленники, таким образом, пытаются заставить пользователей позвонить в поддельную службу технической поддержки, предупреждают исследователи в области безопасности.

В последнее время исследователи в области безопасности наблюдают всплеск активности злоумышленников, маскирующихся под технические поддержки. Причем их методы отличаются тем, что они пытаются вызвать сбой устройств или отдельных приложений. Одна из таких атак имела место в ноябре, тогда злоумышленники использовали специфический HTML5 API (history.pushState), приводящий к зависанию браузера.

Эксперты Malwarebytes Labs утверждают, что в настоящее время злоумышленники нацелены на браузер от Apple Safari на компьютерах Mac.

На машинах, работающих под управлением более старых версий операционной системы, злоумышленники могут провести атаку отказа в обслуживании (DoS) без участия пользователя. Для этого потребуется заманить пользователя на вредоносную веб-страницу, которая сгенерирует серию email-черновиков, которые приведут к зависанию системы.

Исследователи определили, что атака начинается с того, что вредоносная веб-страница определяет версию OS X через проверку user agent. Затем зловредный сайт пытается провести атаку DoS, используя две различные версии вредоносных программ.

Поверхностный анализ кода показал, что первый вариант вредоносной программы был разработан для генерирования email-драфтов, однако у нее отсутствовал функционал отправки этих писем. Тем не менее, постепенно, за счет генерации email-драфтов, вредоносу удавалось привести к сбою в системе.

Как обнаружили эксперты, эта атака неэффективна против устройств, работающих на базе macOS Sierra версии 10.12.2 или выше. Однако все более старые версии подвержены данной уязвимости.

Второй вариант вредоносной программы вместо email-драфтов использовал для своих целей запуск iTunes. Исследователи утверждают, что даже пользователи macOS Sierra 10.12.2 находятся в зоне риска.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Тема Светлый

Я так понял. что пора обновляться, но вот новая OS мне очень не нравится

----------

